# KHV - Streitgespräch - Diskussion - Denkanstösse



## bergi (14. Juli 2012)

Edit by blumenelse: Hier ist der Ursprungsthread

@Mandy - stimmt, die Sypmptome sind nicht typisch für KHV, das "Szenario" dagegen schon "sterben und sterben nach Neubesatz".
Gruß,
Stefan

P.S. 
Die Diskussion über "_*die Pest mit Stumpf und Stiel ausmerzen*_" oder "_*behandeln, zu heilen versuchen und vielleicht dauerhaft mit der Krankheit leben müssen*_" gleitet zu leicht ins Politische ab, und es tun sich Abgründe auf, die niemand sehen wollte. 
Die Erfahrung mit anderen schlimmen Virosen bei der Fischhaltung zeigt, dass letztlich keine einzige ausgerottet oder dauerhaft aus der "Szene" verbannt werden konnte, sondern dass man mit einer Kombination aus erworbener Resistenz und verbesserter Pflege leben musste - und das auch gut geschafft hat. "Auslöschungsrhetorik", zumal im Hobbybereich(!)  ist also eher fehl am Platz.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, die Kois sterben und sterben*



bergi schrieb:


> Die Diskussion über "_*die Pest mit Stumpf und Stiel ausmerzen*_" oder "_*behandeln, zu heilen versuchen und vielleicht dauerhaft mit der Krankheit leben müssen*_" gleitet zu leicht ins Politische ab, und es tun sich Abgründe auf, die niemand sehen wollte.
> Die Erfahrung mit anderen schlimmen Virosen bei der Fischhaltung zeigt, dass letztlich keine einzige ausgerottet oder dauerhaft aus der "Szene" verbannt werden konnte, sondern dass man mit einer Kombination aus erworbener Resistenz und verbesserter Pflege leben musste - und das auch gut geschafft hat. "Auslöschungsrhetorik", zumal im Hobbybereich(!)  ist also eher fehl am Platz.



 ... so kann nur Jemand reden, der so etwas noch nicht erlebt hat. Ich kenne mittlerweile einige Hobbyisten die dieses Szenario bereits hinter sich haben ... und ich wünsche es Niemanden.
Ach ja, und wenn der Hobbyist sie "Auslöschungsrhetorik" nicht in Angriff nimmt, dann tut es das Veterinäramt! 

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, die Kois sterben und sterben*

Hallo
Mal ne Frage hierzu !
Wenn man KHV hat, muss dann bei einen Neuanfang nicht alles NEU ?
Ich meine Technik und Teichfolie ? Da der Virus sich sonst hier hält und der Neubesatz das gleiche bekommt ?
Desinfizieren in den Umfang ist doch kaum möglich !?
Um danach noch fischverträglich zu sein .


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, die Kois sterben und sterben*

Theoretisch hast Du Recht Andre.
Nun, es besteht auch die Möglichkeit alles zu desinfizieren (Wofasteril E400, das einzige Mittel das auch KHV tötet) und den Teich dann sicherheitshalber 1 Jahr trocken/unbenutzt stehen lassen. Die Pflanzen und der Bodengrund muß entsorgt und neu gemacht werden.
Am Idealsten, Sichersten und Schnellsten ist es schon alles neu zu machen.
Aber was wie gemacht werden soll entscheidet in so einem Fall das Veterinäramt. Immerhin ist KHV eine meldepflichtige Seuche. Wobei die Meldung meist vom Labor oder dem TA selbst vorgenommen wird damit der Hobbyist da nicht mauscheln kann.

Mandy


----------



## bergi (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, die Kois sterben und sterben*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ach ja, und wenn der Hobbyist sie "Auslöschungsrhetorik" nicht in Angriff nimmt, dann tut es das Veterinäramt! Mandy



...ja, und es gab auch schon immer welche, die bei so was nur zu gerne mitgeholfen haben, und denen es mit den drastischen Maßnahmen gar nicht schnell genug gehen konnte ...

Falls dich das Thema wirklich interessiert und betrifft: 

(1) Geh einfach mal davon aus, dass ein großer Teil der Kois und Koianlagen inzwischen KHV infiziert bzw. Carrier sind. 

(2) *"Meldepflicht" heißt noch lange nicht "Bestand keulen müssen"*; so was anderen "Hobbyists" weismachen zu wollen, grenzt meiner Meinung nach an Fahrlässigkeit. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Frankia (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: KHV-Streit - OT aus Hilfe, die Kois sterben...*

Hallo Stefan



> Bestand keulen müssen



hier steht nichts davon..............oder hast du eine andere Seite...........

es wurde nur die Meldepflicht angesprochen..............


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: KHV-Streit - OT aus Hilfe, die Kois sterben...*

Das mit dem keulen kam von mir reinhold,wurde aber nicht mit verschoben. für mich hat sich das thema eh erledigt. khv haben die fische sicher nicht, deshalb ist es sinnlos darüber großartig zu diskutieren.


----------



## Joerg (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: KHV-Streit - OT aus Hilfe, die Kois sterben...*

Ob es KHV ist oder nicht, darüber entscheidet der TA und das Veterinäramt. Über was dann zu tun ist auch.
Bei einer Grippe ist auch der Arzt verpflichtet das zu melden, das bedeutet aber nicht unbedingt, dass der Kranke sofort in eine Quarantaine muss.

Für mich sah es weniger danach aus.
Der Händler sollte in diesem Falle darüber informiert werden.
Möglicherweise auch ein TA, der kann das notwendige veranlassen kann.

KHV ist glücklicherweise relativ selten, das ist den sehr intensiven Tests der Importeure zu verdanken.

Nicht jeder Hautausschlag ist eine Infektion mit dieser ernsten Krankheit.


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: KHV-Streit - OT aus Hilfe, die Kois sterben...*

Tja, das mit der Keulung ist kein Tobac, sondern Fakt, da gab es sogar mal hier im Forum einen Thread, wenn ich mich recht erinner, wo der ganze Teich abgebaut werden musste. 
Man darf nicht vergessen, das auch von den privaten Teichen eine Gefahr ausgeht für die kommerzielle Fischwirtschaft. 
Den Übertragungswege über z.B. Vögel die erst im einen dann im anderen Teich baden sind meineer Kenntnis nach auch denkbar. 

Hier ist der Verantwortungsvolle Tierhalter gefordert, alles in seiner macht stehende zu tun um eine Verbreitung dieser Krankheit zu verhindern. 

Beim Geflügel hatten wir es ja schon, das auch private Halter Ihre Tiere nicht ins Freiland lassen durften. 
Somit ist je nach Lage des Teiches eine von Amts wegen angeordnete Keulung auch in privaten Teichen sicher nicht pauschal zu verneinen. 

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen ;-)

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## bergi (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: KHV-Streit - OT aus Hilfe, die Kois sterben...*

Hi Wuzzel, 
ich bin da noch am recherchieren --- hast du den Link?
Im Moment scheint es mir so, dass private Halter eventuell schon mal gesperrt/Quarantäne werden könnten.
Eine Keulung kann aber für den normalen Gartenteichbesitzer (= ohne Anschluss an einen Bach etc.) wohl eher nicht angeordnet werden?
Amtlich registrieren müssen sie sich ja nur, wenn sie Anschluss an ein offenes Gewässer haben. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: KHV-Streit - OT aus Hilfe, die Kois sterben...*

Also hier im Forum gab es mal einen [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/29/]Fall[/URL], 
da wurde der Teich vom Vet Amt gesperrt, das hiess im Klartext keine neuen Fische einsetzen und keine entnehmen. 
Der User hatte sich seinerzeit verantwortungsbewusst für einen kompletten Neubau des Teiches entschieden. 

Falls ich noch was anderes zum Thema finde werd ich es gerne posten. 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: KHV-Streit - OT aus Hilfe, die Kois sterben...*

Ist zwar nicht aus diesem Forum ... aber interessant bzgl. KHV. Zumal es wohl doch so aussieht 

http://www.koi-community.de/f107/khv-wir-haben-ihn-t2140/

http://www.koi-community.de/f107/khv-wann-bricht-es-aus-t2260/

Mandy


----------



## Plätscher (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: KHV-Streit - OT aus Hilfe, die Kois sterben...*

Hallo Mandy,

dein Link funktioniert nicht richtig. Wenn ich ihn anwähle kommt nur: Du bist nicht angemeldet, gehe nicht über Los, gehe direkt... oder so ähnlich .

Kannst du eine kurze Zusammenfassung für nicht Koi-com. Member  machen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: KHV-Streit - OT aus Hilfe, die Kois sterben...*



> Hallo Mandy,
> 
> dein Link funktioniert nicht richtig.



Dito


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: KHV-Streit - OT aus Hilfe, die Kois sterben...*

Upps ... das wußte ich nicht 
Schade.

Was soll ich dazusammenfassen. Es geht um eine Koiteichbesitzerin, der fast alle Koi an KHV verstorben sind.
Das Veterinäramt hat den Teich gesperrt.
Interessant waren die psychischen und familiären Probleme (Ehekrise) die mit dem elendigen Versterben und dem Keulen der restlichen Fische auftraten. 
Denn zum Schutz anderer Teiche bleibt außer Keulen nichts weiter übrig. Wird da auch deutlich.
Es reicht ja eine Ente die den Virus dann in ein anderes Gewässer einschleppt.

Der Teich mußte gründlichst gereinigt werden (nach Vorgabe des Veterinäramtes) ... eine gewisse Zeit eine Trockenlegung erfolgen und dann erst wurde der teich wieder frei gegeben. 
Sie hat den Teich erst im nächsten Jahr wieder mit Koi bestückt.

Ist schon harter Tobak ... wünsche ich Niemandem.

Und in dem 2. Link wird diskutiert, ob man dem Händler die Schuld geben kann.
Naja, selbst ein KHV-Test ist nicht sicher. Erstens wird nur an einem toten Fisch gemacht und zweitens gilt er theoretisch auch dann nur für diesen einen Fisch.
Gut, es gibt noch einen am Lebenden ... ein Kiemenabstrich, aber der soll sehr unsicher sein.

Es wird eben auch darüber diskutiert, dass es Koi gibt, die diesen Virus schon immer in sich tragen (so wie der Mensch den Herpes-Virus) und bei dem einen bricht es eben aus und bei dem anderen nicht.

Aber einen Satz habe ich mal raus genommen, ich hoffe ich werde dafür nicht ans Kreuz genagelt, aber den finde ich persönlich gut und absolut zutreffend.



> ""Ich gebe dir Recht, wenn man seinen geliebten Koibestand am KHV Virus elendig verrecken sieht denkt man darüber nach zu imunisieren und den Carrierbestand zu halten. Der Gedanke kam selbst mir, wenn auch nur kurz. Aus moralischen Gründen war es für mich nach kurzem Nachdenken keine Option. Um die Krankheit nicht weiter zu verbreiten muss jeglicher befallene Koi getötet werden. Auch wenn es schwerfällt alle Koi zu verlieren und das Risiko eines Neuanfangs einzugehen.""



Quelle:http://www.koi-community.de/f107/khv-wann-bricht-es-aus-2260/index2.html

So, für tiefgründigere Diskussion müßte ich den 2. Link bis zum Ende durchlesen ... aber nicht mehr jetzt. 

Mandy


----------



## bergi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: KHV-Streit - OT aus Hilfe, die Kois sterben...*

Man kann sich da registrieren, dann geht der Link. Ist eigentlich schon empfehlenswert, wenn die Thematik interessiert.

Die "Zusammenfassung" ist in den heiklen Punkten nicht korrekt: 



Moonlight schrieb:


> Das Veterinäramt hat den Teich gesperrt.
> Ja, stimmt: die Leute durften also keine Fische mehr *verkaufen oder sonstwie weitergeben*. Es sind reine Hobbyhalter, die das sowieso eher nicht vorhatten.
> 
> Denn zum Schutz anderer Teiche bleibt außer Keulen nichts weiter übrig. Wird da auch deutlich.
> ...



Gerade der Vergleich mit dem menschlichen Herpesvirus, aber auch Vogelgrippe etc. zeigt, dass man mit Viruserkrankungen normalerweise leben muss, bis eine Impfung entwickelt wird, und es darauf ankommt, gute Behandlungsmöglichkeiten zu finden, welche Sterblichkeit und Leiden mindern. 

Aus wildlebenden Beständen (_hier: alle Flüsse, Kanäle, Seen, die Karpfen beherbergen - bei uns sind das zwar eher Besatzfische, aber in etwas wärmeren Regionen pflanzen sich Karpfen ja natürlich fort_) bekommt man KHV nicht mehr raus. Daher ist das "Entenargument" sehr wacklig: wo leben __ Enten vor allem...? Genau. Welche Art Gewässer ist für die meisten Koihalter das nächstgelegene...? Genau. Kommt die Ente in meinem Koiteich eher von einem anderen Koiteich oder von...? Genau. 

*Wenn man diese Gefahr dennoch ganz ausschließen will, hätte man - statt die Koi zu schlachten - z.B. mit einem Gitter den Zugang von Enten verhindern können. *

Lest vielleicht mal das hier - ein Auszug für Eilige: 

*Kann man die Koi-Herpes-Krankheit bei Karpfen bekämpfen?*

Herr Dr. Geldhauser vom Bayer. Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten, Herr Wedekind vom Institut für Fischerei, Herr Scheinert und Herr Feneis vom Fischgesundheitsdienst Bayern haben sich mit dieser Frage unter anderem beschäftigt und ihren zusammenfassenden Bericht in der Fachzeitschrift „Fischer und Teichwirt“ veröffentlicht. 
[...]
Da die vorliegenden Untersuchungen zeigen, dass bei der KHV sehr ähnliche Verhältnisse vorliegen, wird empfohlen, auch die KHV aus Anhang IV zu entfernen und zugleich die Anzeigepflicht zurückzunehmen. 
[...]
Aufgrund der derzeitigen Ergebnisse des KHV-Monitorings in Deutschland soll die KHV aus der Liste der nicht exotischen Krankheiten Teil 2 des Anhangs IV der Richtlinie 2006/88 EG gestrichen werden. Die Krankheit erfüllt nach heutigem Kenntnisstand nicht die Kriterien für eine Aufnahme in diese Liste:
1.    Die KHV ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit in Europa endemisch.
2.    Die Karpfenbestände in Europa haben überwiegend Immunität gegen KHV erworben.
3.    Die KHV kann wegen der vernetzten Lage von Naturgewässern und Teichen nicht nachhaltig isoliert und von Aquakulturbetrieben ferngehalten werden.
4.    Die Kosten für die Maßnahmen zur Bekämpfung der KHV übersteigen bei weitem die Kosten aus Schäden durch Seuchenausbrüche.
[...]
Der VBB in Nürnberg hat anhand von zehn Punkten darauf hingewiesen, dass wegen der Gesamtproblematik die Verordnung zu ändern ist. Für die Karpfenteichwirte ist das Problem nicht die Krankheit sondern die Verordnung mit ihren massiven Eingriffen in das Privateigentum, den Markt und in den Betriebsablauf mit erheblichem Aufwand für die Verwaltung (Buchführungspflicht, Lieferbedingungen, Kontrollen usw.).

Von Seiten fachlich qualifizierter Veterinäre, die über ausreichende praktische Erfahrung verfügen wurde klar und unmissverständlich festgestellt, dass eine sinnvolle Bekämpfung aus einer Reihe von Gründen nicht möglich ist und deshalb die EU-Verordnung geändert werden muss.
*Zusammenfassung:*
*Aus den aufgezeigten Berichten und Informationen ist die Frage, ob die Koi-Herpes-Krankheit bei Karpfen bekämpft werden kann, eindeutig mit nein zu beantworten. 
*

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: KHV - Streitgespräch - Diskussion - Denkanstösse*

Damit Ihr euch nicht "abgeschoben" fühlt  , hab ich das Thema mal in die Koi-Ecke verschoben - denn da gehört es ja eher in. Aber "artig" bleiben


----------

